# Mysql-Problem in OpenVz



## maxf (19. Okt. 2008)

Hi,

ich will ispCP in eine mit OpenVz erstellte VM installieren, aber es gibt ein Problem:

Als "root" bekomme ich das nach Eingabe des Passworts zurück:


www:/var/lib/vz/private/102/usr/local/src/ispcp/ispcp-omega-1.0.0# mysql_secure_installation


NOTE: RUNNING ALL PARTS OF THIS SCRIPT IS RECOMMENDED FOR ALL MySQL
      SERVERS IN PRODUCTION USE!  PLEASE READ EACH STEP CAREFULLY!


In order to log into MySQL to secure it, we'll need the current
password for the root user.  If you've just installed MySQL, and
you haven't set the root password yet, the password will be blank,
so you should just press enter here.

Enter current password for root (enter for none):
ERROR 1045 (28000): Access denied for user 'root'@'localhost' (using password: YES)
Enter current password for root (enter for none):

Das MySql-Passwort habe ich beim "Perfect Setup" auf der HWN vergeben.

Wenn ich als der von mir angelegte User "ralph einlogge. kommt das zurück:

ralph@www:~$ cd /var/lib/vz/private/102/usr/local/src/ispcp/ispcp-omega-1.0.0
ralph@www:/var/lib/vz/private/102/usr/local/src/ispcp/ispcp-omega-1.0.0$ mysql_secure_installation
touch: cannot touch `.my.cnf.19609': Permission denied
touch: cannot touch `.mysql.19609': Permission denied
chmod: cannot access `.my.cnf.19609': No such file or directory
chmod: cannot access `.mysql.19609': No such file or directory


NOTE: RUNNING ALL PARTS OF THIS SCRIPT IS RECOMMENDED FOR ALL MySQL
      SERVERS IN PRODUCTION USE!  PLEASE READ EACH STEP CAREFULLY!


In order to log into MySQL to secure it, we'll need the current
password for the root user.  If you've just installed MySQL, and
you haven't set the root password yet, the password will be blank,
so you should just press enter here.

Enter current password for root (enter for none):
/usr/bin/mysql_secure_installation: line 38: .my.cnf.19609: Permission denied
/usr/bin/mysql_secure_installation: line 39: .my.cnf.19609: Permission denied
/usr/bin/mysql_secure_installation: line 40: .my.cnf.19609: Permission denied
/usr/bin/mysql_secure_installation: line 41: .my.cnf.19609: Permission denied
/usr/bin/mysql_secure_installation: line 32: .mysql.19609: Permission denied
/usr/bin/mysql_secure_installation: line 33: .mysql.19609: No such file or directory
Enter current password for root (enter for none):

Ich hab schon hin und her probiert, hat aber alles nichts gebracht.

Kann bitte jemand weiterhelfen? Bekomme einfach nicht raus, wo der Fehler liegt.

Bedankt schon mal

Gruß

Max


----------



## Till (20. Okt. 2008)

Da wendest Du Dich vermutlich am Besten mal an die ISPCP Entwickler. Wir sind hier eher auf ISPConfig spezialisiert.


----------



## maxf (20. Okt. 2008)

Danke für den Tip


----------

